# Anyone make snow camo from TYVEK



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Got a plan to make Snow camo from a tyvek suit , blotch it up slightly with a small amount of camo paint , just for a little breakup , then wash it a few times , anyone try this ???


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have one, a little to noisy for my likes...............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Buy some cheap painters overalls at the paint store. put a little color on them to break it up some.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Polka dots would be my recommendation.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Polka dots would be my recommendation.


im think pink or purple ones lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Fabric paint would be best. Plenty of people go this route for cheap camo.


----------

